
Technical Debt Is a Good Thing - sjscott80
http://logz.io/blog/technical-debt/
======
LoSboccacc
>Knowing when to release a feature and go into technical debt is one part art
and one part science.

let Ward Cunningham itself explain what he thinks about taking shortucts and
calling it technical debt
[https://youtu.be/pqeJFYwnkjE?t=3m17s](https://youtu.be/pqeJFYwnkjE?t=3m17s)

~~~
cbaclig
Love the distinction he makes between technical debt (the codified difference
of past and present understanding of the way the system should work) and just
sloppy code.

In the regard, you can almost say that technical debt is inevitable since
understanding of the problem and solution will likely evolve over time with
more experience and user feedback.

~~~
LoSboccacc
Exactly and that why it's a powerful metaphor of how software development
works, especially when explaining iterative programming.

I'll always take a stand when I see it to justify bad practices, bugs and
sloppy coding.

Elsewhere in the video also explains why it's not about low quality code:
because you need to have a good design and codebase for it to be refactorable,
to maintain your development speed as your understanding of the
domain/technology grows.

------
Piskvorrr
Summary: "Technical debt is not inherently evil. Putting a stop to all
development just to fix all the technical debt doesn't make sense: instead,
deal with it gradually."

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Mr Goodwrench said "You can pay me now, or you can pay me later". Like
maintaining a car, technical debt is always more expensive to pay later. It
should be minimized, and what gets through the sieve should be dealt with as
soon as possible.

------
tasdev
Doesn't work with JS off. Renders as a blank page.

~~~
chei0aiV
Turn off CSS too, works fine.

------
sigsergv
It is not good, it is inevitable.

